# Canfranc international railway station



## forker67 (Jun 26, 2014)

The station opened in 1928 and served as the hub for travellers going between Spain & France, they all had to change there as the Spanish & French railways used different sized tracks! , it was taken over by the Germans during WW2 ....and due to an accident that wiped out a bridge on the French side it closed in 1970 as the French decided not to re-build the bridge, the station featured in the film "Dr Zhivago" & the main building is a truly stunning building, it's also inaccessible due to a fence and cctv!!!....there is also a research laboratory underneath it....hmmmmm, what do they research?....for anyone interested in things like railway tunnels there are LOADS of them as you start climbing into the mountains on the French side, mostly easy to get to & some are really long, also a lot of nice bridges.....the railyard is huge & has a lot of buildings, a lot to see & if you can squeeze in through a convenient hole in one shed you'll find it full of disused railway carriages, some of which are really old.....well worth the 2 hour drive, we also passed the amazing Fort du Portalet.....WOW!.




























































.


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 26, 2014)

what a stunning looking building and some great shots you've taken.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 26, 2014)

Like time stood still!Amazing building and great photos.


----------



## forker67 (Jun 26, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Like time stood still!Amazing building and great photos.



Cheers mate, the place is huge!!!, we took over 200 pics there & spent a good couple of hours wandering around, kinda weird watching a woman walk up some stairs from underground then open a door into the main building...then go inside, research lab I suppose, but like something out of a film!...the shed with loadsa carriages in is something else though, some in there that look like props from western films!...crazy thing is, the whole place is in the middle of town & is open....apart from the main building...bugger!!!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jun 26, 2014)

Wonderful, evocotive place. That must have been quite an experience!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow this is truly amazing! What a view! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## hnmisty (Jun 27, 2014)

That's pretty phenomenal  I hope you get inside one day soon as I'd love to see what it looks like in there!


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 27, 2014)

Great report and good pics, cheers.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 27, 2014)

really like that
good photos too


----------



## Infraredd (Jun 28, 2014)

Stunning place!


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 28, 2014)

I like old railway stations, but this is something else! You have photographed it really well, showing the stunning location as well. A lab underneath it? Very James Bond.


----------



## stu8fish (Jun 28, 2014)

Awesome, bunch of shots. Neat looking place.


----------

